

Program with the other people on the page - urbanizator
http://squarific.com/democraticprogramming/

======
amelius
Democracy is fundamentally broken; for example populism and voter ignorance
can totally ruin the process. I don't see how democracy will help in
programming.

What we need is an example of democracy's failing that is so simple that
everybody can understand it.

